# Risotto: using store-bought stock/broth



## crankin (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello

I have a recipe for a risotto that I'd like to make, and it includes its own homemade chicken stock that it calls for 4 cups of. I don't have time to make my own stock, so I want to use store-bought, but I'm trying to weigh the options. I looked at the homemade chicken stock recipe, and it only has 18 mg of sodium per serving (1 cup). I compared this with the store options and even the low-sodium varieties are about 500 mg sodium per 1 cup. So which of the following would be the best substitute, or something else entirely?

1. Low-sodium chicken broth
2. Low-sodium chicken stock
3. Unsalted chicken stock
4. Low-sodium stock/broth that is diluted with water (say, 2 cups broth/stock and 2 cups water?)

Any other risotto making tips are welcome... my first time making it! Thanks in advance


----------



## pacanis (Apr 10, 2013)

I use College Inn Bold stock. I love the flavor. It's all I use, even when making risotto. 
I'm not a label reader though.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 10, 2013)

You can use any of those things. I'd say just use whatever best fits your personal taste.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Apr 10, 2013)

The lower the sodium the better, so you can control the seasoning yourself.  That's the main benefit of making it yourself, aside from your broth not tasting like used gym socks which most store-bought ones do.

And yes I've eaten used gym socks.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2013)

Making ones own stock isn't particularly time consuming. It takes a lot of time, but most of that time it's just simmering so it isn't actually taking your time and attention.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey,


Any of those things will work, it's just liquid for the rice to absorb. There can't be a comparison for fresh, homemade chicken stock but its all about your own time constraints. 

As for risotto tips, I'd say chucking your rice in after your onions and garlic are sweated down so it can toast lightly. I'd also warm your stock so that its already up to temp when you add it, not only does it speed the whole process up it also helps your rice from falling apart and losing structure. Risottos brilliant and really straight forward, and the best part is that it can be any flavours you have kickin around the pantry.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 11, 2013)

crankin said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a recipe for a risotto that I'd like to make, and it includes its own homemade chicken stock that it calls for 4 cups of. I don't have time to make my own stock, so I want to use store-bought, but I'm trying to weigh the options. I looked at the homemade chicken stock recipe, and it only has 18 mg of sodium per serving (1 cup). I compared this with the store options and even the low-sodium varieties are about 500 mg sodium per 1 cup. So which of the following would be the best substitute, or something else entirely?
> 
> ...


 
I like Swanson's:
Swanson® Broth - Broth vs. Stock

I prefer low sodium &/or low fat. Have you considered beef or vegetable broth?  I always check the labels.  Are you adding any white wine?  You might sub about 1/2 cup of broth with wine. I use hot broth & a wooden spoon (instead of metal), and add the liquid about 1/2 cup at a time.  Wait until the liquid is absorbed.  You can finish it off with cream, if you like.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 11, 2013)

I use Kitchen Basics unsalted chicken (and beef and vegetable) stock. It's terrific.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey


I've been thinking about riz since this thread and so my first opportunity to cook for my lady I went with Pumpkin and Rosemary risotto with a walnut cream. Side of buttered leeks for good measure.  lovely autumn day warmer.


----------

